# Do you have a joost invitation?



## Eolone (Apr 11, 2007)

Ciao ciao Belli  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm looking for a joost invitation!

If you have one please invite me eolone{@t}gmail.com

Thx in advance


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 11, 2007)

i dont have any i got invited by a m8, ill ask for u.


----------



## NetixRiqua (Apr 11, 2007)

what is "joost"?


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 11, 2007)

Internet TV:

http://www.joost.com/

Gong is my favourite, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 24h Anime!

I was only invited in yesterday, as soon as I get an invite ill post.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks cool. I'd like an invite as well. PM me about it if you have one that you could give me.


----------



## Jax (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in for one too, please...


----------



## Scorpei (Apr 11, 2007)

Spam away please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If you need me mail, just PM.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Apr 11, 2007)

oooh, i'd love to have one too, reach me at pm


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 11, 2007)

I wouldn't turn one down either


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Apr 11, 2007)

I dont post much, but this looks interesting. Can anyone with invitation send me one please?


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 11, 2007)

count me in


----------



## Teun (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll give the first one who sends me a PM one invite! (I only have 1 left..)


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 11, 2007)

pm sent hopefully im first


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Apr 11, 2007)

i want one


----------



## Mars (Apr 11, 2007)

Can I please have an invite as well


----------



## Eolone (Apr 11, 2007)

I just get an invite 

Thx anyway


----------



## tshu (Apr 11, 2007)

tshu is interested.


----------



## CYatta (Apr 11, 2007)

Man. I'm always late to cool things like this. But I'm in if anyone's got a spare.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 11, 2007)

i think its clear that every single gbatemp member wants a invite


----------



## lolsjoel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh word, I want a Joost invite! Thumbs up!

[email protected]


----------



## CYatta (Apr 11, 2007)

So how do you acquire the ability to give invites? Because if you just get like, 1 or 2 right when you're let in, maybe we could just keep passing it down to each person who posts here?


----------



## Westside (Apr 11, 2007)

Please PM me an invite, I'll give you hentai in return.
Just kidding


----------



## lagman (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> i think its clear that every single gbatemp member wants a inviteÂ



No, I don´t I´m really glad with Beatles-A-Rama.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@ *bobitos*

Edit your mail!!

xxxx[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## decept (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll take one if anyone has one.

my username at g mail dot com


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 11, 2007)

It's not without its problems though, has to buffer sometimes if your connection isnt fast, AND on top of that will randomly display an error message sometimes during a program.

Ah well guess there's a reason its in Beta.


----------



## sipoon (Apr 11, 2007)

take one down and pass it around, 20 bottles of beer on the wall.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll take invite if anyone has, ill pass it down the next poster

my username at gmail dot com


----------



## squee (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd love one too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




squ3ee (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Please PM me an invite, I'll give you hentai in return.
> Just kidding


LIES!
I am the hentai king! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you send me an invite @ [email protected] or via PM I'll be really happy


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 11, 2007)

send me one at mehdi[at]maroini[dot]com

If those who get invited invite the other gbatemp member we will all have joost accounts.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 11, 2007)

i'll take one 
bobrules163[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## Jax (Apr 11, 2007)

Just in case you want my mail address:

tiagojacques at gmail dot com

I want one!


----------



## hunter182 (Apr 11, 2007)

havent really posted much on these forums but i have been lurking about for quite a while.

this seems quite interesting,  do you have to download this to play?

i'd like an invite please, if there are any spares :]


----------



## ryohki (Apr 11, 2007)

damn, now I want one, too!


----------



## Hop (Apr 12, 2007)

Man I want in. Too bad not many I have invitation.


----------



## EddyB (Apr 12, 2007)

I would like an invite too PM me pleaseee :'(


----------



## jelbo (Apr 12, 2007)

Woot, I just read this and got an invite because I signed up several weeks ago. Yay me ^^

/edit: that's just one invite I just used for myself. Afaik I don't get any more invites.


----------



## Purple (Apr 12, 2007)

Are there any websites where you can make an offering of goods, services or positive vibes in exhange for invites? I remember there were sites where you could swap almost anything for a gmail invite as long as someone with an invite to give was interested in your offer..


----------



## shootme (Apr 12, 2007)

I would also like one if anyone got a spare

shoot.spn [at] g mail (dot) com


----------



## theADDict (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeh yeh, me too...... pleeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd like to take a butchers - theaddictman (at) hotmail (dot) com

many thanks if someone does pass me an invite


----------



## NetixRiqua (Apr 12, 2007)

i dont want an invite... just in case you guys send me one DD


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow! Looks cool. Over in spain we have no decent tv so its not a wonder that Joost sounds very plausible. 
Btw, can you record the things you watch?
If anyone could invite me, my email is RayorDragonFall[at]gmail[dot]com.
Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Knab (Apr 12, 2007)

can i get an invite also?
knab01 at gmail dot com


----------



## omarroms (Apr 12, 2007)

can i also have an invite


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 12, 2007)

lol guys. Has anyone actually gotten an invite yet?


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 12, 2007)

nope


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 12, 2007)

Lol, reminds me of gmail XD. I guess all we can do is queue up in line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## blue99 (Apr 12, 2007)

can i get an invite also?
pringles.boi at gmail dot com


----------



## serginsurge (Apr 16, 2007)

serginsurge(at)hotmail(dot)com


----------



## haveasafeday (Apr 16, 2007)

Heh! seeing as everyone else is asking so will I!

haveasafeday at gmail dot com please and thanks!


----------



## mcpowley (Apr 16, 2007)

I love animals, and I want to love Joost. Mcpowley at gmail dot come. Love ya!


----------



## ryohki (Apr 16, 2007)

this is totally working, huh?


----------



## corbs132 (Apr 16, 2007)

i have a joost, but how do i know if i have invites?


----------



## lagman (Apr 16, 2007)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Apr 16 2007 said:


> i have a joost, but how do i know if i have invites?



I can check it for you, just PMme your account details, I´ll be waiting


----------



## Unlimited (Apr 16, 2007)

If anyone can give me an invite to enlighten me on the ways of the free world then please do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dryrice(at)gmail(dot)com


----------



## imyourxpan (Apr 16, 2007)

can i get an invitation please?

my email is imyourxpan[at]gmail[dot]com

thank you!


----------



## rashef (Apr 16, 2007)

If anyone has a spare invitation then i'd really appreciate one at rashef(at)o2.pl :]


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll take one, if anyone is interested I can trade you a www.blackcats-games.net invite. Just PM me.


----------



## glukriek (Apr 17, 2007)

Joost sounds great,

If somebody has a spare invitation I 'll love it!

glukriek [a] gmail [.] com

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tshu (Apr 17, 2007)

I want some juice.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 17, 2007)

Lol send me one masterbruno1 i want to have GONG!


----------



## lagman (Apr 17, 2007)

People edit your mails!
There are some advanced AIs out there looking for them.


----------



## nileyg (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, Yes... me too...
nileyg [at] gmail [dot] com
... hey, has ANYONE been invited yet?


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 18, 2007)

I have 2 invites, anyone still insterested just tell me.


----------



## lagman (Apr 18, 2007)

Me.


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 18, 2007)

Edit


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 18, 2007)

lagman what's your email? Btw, my birthday is also on the 13th of january lol =P


----------



## lagman (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> lagman what's your email? Btw, my birthday is also on the 13th of january lol =P



PM sended.

January 13th? No way!


----------



## haveasafeday (Apr 18, 2007)

If anyone else has spares can I please get one? 

haveasafeday at gmail dot com


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lagman what's your email? Btw, my birthday is also on the 13th of january lol =P
> ...




Yes way lol
Invites sent to lagman and earthbound


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Danieluz @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> Yes way lol
> Invites sent to lagman and earthbound




Thanks =D


----------



## lagman (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks compadre.


----------



## heyyouguys (Apr 18, 2007)

I would love a joost invite! If i get an invite, i will pass the love on! pm me and i will give my email.

thanks in advance


----------



## jtroye32 (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd like/appreciate an invite also.

[email protected]

or just PM me or whatever.

Thanks


----------



## sanghoku (Apr 18, 2007)

if there's still an invite lying around somewhere, could someone slide it my way?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 19, 2007)

My friend has 3 but he's trying to sell them for a few $'s so he can raise money for our site.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 19, 2007)

Lol, people in Digg are doing something similar "Get invited and then invite people from Digg with the invites you get".
Is it even sure you get invites when you register? 
Looks like we will have to wait a good deal before we all get our invites :\
RDF


----------



## AshuraZro (Apr 19, 2007)

If there's a spare invite up for grabs, let this ash man know via PM.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 19, 2007)

Shouldn't there be like a queue? Like the people that posted first get the invite instead of random picking? And if you dont need an invite any more or you got invited you edit your post.
Dunno, just thought about you know... keeping order and stuff.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> Shouldn't there be like a queue? Like the people that posted first get the invite instead of random picking? And if you dont need an invite any more or you got invited you edit your post.
> Dunno, just thought about you know... keeping order and stuff.



that would be the best thing to do. I think shaun should be able to jump the line.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 19, 2007)

Guys please give me a invite mehdi[at]maroini[dot]com


----------



## Bullshirt (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey, if anybody has a spare invite I'd love to have one.

[email protected]


----------



## decept (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(decept @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> I'll take one if anyone has one.
> 
> decept at g mail dot com




Joost users who download the newest client now have the ability to give unlimited invites.

source: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/05/01/jo...imited-invites/

Someone, please share the wealth.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Apr 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't there be like a queue? Like the people that posted first get the invite instead of random picking? And if you dont need an invite any more or you got invited you edit your post.
> ...


That would work but we haven't heard of a single person on here with a spare invite yet!


----------



## Bitbyte (May 2, 2007)

I need a first name, a last name and an e-mail addy. I'll start the chain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit* after I've finished dinner :X


----------



## FNORD (May 2, 2007)

Hey, looks interesting. What should I do to be invited too?


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 2, 2007)

Bitbyte could you send me an invite?
First name: Rayor, Last name: DragonFall Addy: RayorDragonFall(at)gmail(dot)com.
Thanks


----------



## Bitbyte (May 2, 2007)

Done, have fun :]

*edit* I don't need anything, FNORD, just a first name, last name and email


----------



## Flyfishing (May 2, 2007)

I finally was able to get Joost up and running...I also have unlimited invites. 

To anyone who wants an invite:  All we (the inviters) need is first name, last name, and e-mail address.


----------



## FlashAdv (May 2, 2007)

could i get a invite aswell? love anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



first name: Anime
last name: Fever
email: [email protected]


----------



## neofrank (May 2, 2007)

Invite would be wonderful now that the Mac Beta is out.
GOT IT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Much Thanks!!


----------



## FlashAdv (May 2, 2007)

big thanks Flyfishing


----------



## shaunj66 (May 2, 2007)

I've got an account. Only PMs will be rewarded with invites.


----------



## Bitbyte (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(neofrank @ May 2 2007 said:


> Invite would be wonderful now that the Mac Beta is out.
> Jarrod Wright
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks



Sent


----------



## Flyfishing (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(FlashAdv @ May 2 2007 said:


> big thanks FlyfishingÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, I guess I should've posted that I invited him as well.


----------



## noamkot (May 2, 2007)

I'd be greatful if someone could send me an invite as well.
e-mail: [email protected]
first name: noam
last name: kot
Thanks.


----------



## Flyfishing (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(noamkot @ May 2 2007 said:


> I'd be greatful if someone could send me an invite as well.
> e-mail: [email protected]
> first name: noam
> last name: kot
> ...


Do you think it would be best if all requests were sent via PM?  Otherwise I can see things getting a little crazy in this thread.


----------



## noamkot (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Flyfishing @ May 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(noamkot @ May 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be greatful if someone could send me an invite as well.
> ...



Lightning fast, muchos gracias.


----------



## AeroScap (May 2, 2007)

Many thanks for flyfishing for the invite


----------



## decept (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Flyfishing @ May 2 2007 said:


> Do you think it would be best if all requests were sent via PM?Â Otherwise I can see things getting a little crazy in this thread.



Sent you and shaun66 a request via pm, hopefully one of you will reply.


----------



## Flyfishing (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(decept @ May 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Flyfishing @ May 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think it would be best if all requests were sent via PM?Â Otherwise I can see things getting a little crazy in this thread.
> ...


Sent.  Enjoy.


----------



## Icarus (May 2, 2007)

can I have one too ? thanks =)


----------



## Flyfishing (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ May 2 2007 said:


> can I have one too ? thanks =)


PM me with first/last name; thanks.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (May 2, 2007)

Thanks!
This is a godsend for people that have sucky tv and keep missing out on things XD


----------



## 754boy (May 2, 2007)

Hey, can I get in on an invitation too? 

[email protected]
first name: Tim
last name: Spears

Thanks alot people


----------



## Flyfishing (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ May 2 2007 said:


> Hey, can I get in on an invitation too?
> 
> [email protected]
> first name: Tim
> ...


Invite sent.  Enjoy.


----------



## FNORD (May 2, 2007)

Thanks much!


----------



## Intruder (May 2, 2007)

I would like one too but I don't want to post here my pers data so if somebody who has an invititaton is willing to PM me   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Thanks!

EDIT: I'm in! Thanks Flyfishing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## dice (May 2, 2007)

I'd be interested in one too (thanks in advance)

1st name: Michael  
surname: Brown    
email: [email protected]


----------



## Flyfishing (May 3, 2007)

@Intruder - PM sent.
@Dice - Invite sent.
@Fnord - Have you been invited yet??  If not, I'll send one.


----------



## dice (May 3, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## FNORD (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Flyfishing @ May 2 2007 said:


> @Intruder - PM sent.
> @Dice - Invite sent.
> @Fnord - Have you been invited yet??Â If not, I'll send one.


Not yet! If you could, then I will edit my last post to avoid Bibyte send another invite


----------



## Spikey (May 3, 2007)

This is terrible! They need to fix it up tons until I finally use it. Tried 3 or 4 times trying to watch this channel showing anime, damn thing kept going not responding on me. And when I'm running the program it's eating up 60% of my CPU... :/ Oh well, I guess this is beta after all, right?


----------



## Westside (May 3, 2007)

-EDIT-Got the invite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , thanks alot Flyfishing.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 3, 2007)

Why are USA and Canada the only ones that can't watch the Sci-Fi channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That makes me very very sad. I


----------



## shaunj66 (May 3, 2007)

Anybody else want an invite? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PM me your e-mail and first and last names.


----------



## Mehdi (May 3, 2007)

yes me please


----------



## Flyfishing (May 3, 2007)

Ok, this thread is indeed getting confusing.  Please make all requests via PM.  Otherwise it's hard to know who has sent who what.  As far as I know, myself and Shaun both have invites.  Just PM either one of us with first/last name and your email address.  Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*edit* And for those of you who have posted already, it would help if you either edited your post when you got an invite, or make a new post saying you did.


----------



## decept (May 3, 2007)

Damn cops shot the dog in the face with a shotgun.  WTF!


Braindead channel indeed.


----------



## PlayerP (May 7, 2007)

Can I have a invitation too please?

[email protected]


----------



## Teun (May 9, 2007)

I have unlimited invitations too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PM me your email and your first & last name.


----------



## Danieluz (May 9, 2007)

me too


----------



## dice (May 9, 2007)

you really should see the number of people selling invites on ebay, seem to be making quite abit of $$$ as well...


----------



## kogepan (May 12, 2007)

People still buy these invites from ebay?  

anyways i have unlimited invites as well if anyone is interested.


----------



## tshu (May 12, 2007)

I'm still interested to see what this thing is all about.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 12, 2007)

Could anyone invite me? Mlikecheese at gmail dot com.
also tshu : nice avatar+sig


----------



## Danieluz (May 12, 2007)

Anyone interested in a invite for joost. Pm me.


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 12, 2007)

Wow, this is awesome! Thanks! G.I. Joe channel FTW!


----------



## corbs132 (May 12, 2007)

i have unlimited too


----------



## thegame07 (May 12, 2007)

please corbs can you throw me an invite thanks very much


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (May 12, 2007)

Got one myself a week or so ago. Really awesome, I really hope they're gonna add more cartoons on them!


----------



## ceevee (May 14, 2007)

I'd appreciate a joost invite:  ceevee [*at*] gmail

Thanks


----------



## Daois (May 14, 2007)

I would like a joost invite as well.

myemailnamesucks [at] gmail.


Yeah, thanks.


----------



## 4ppleseed (May 14, 2007)

Yes please...
4ppleseed [at] gmail . [com]


Many thanks.


----------



## stingfist (May 14, 2007)

I'd love if someone sent an invite my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




stingfist [at] gmail [.com]

Thanks already


----------



## [M]artin (May 14, 2007)

Ah, send me one too, just for the hell of it.

MidnightMartin [at] Gmail [.com]

Thankies in advance!


----------



## silentreapr (May 14, 2007)

I'd like one too

soulcryptik [at] gmail [.com]

i also have an oink invite to trade maybe?

thanks :>


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (May 14, 2007)

I would like one as well.

Send it to me at [email protected]


----------



## Myke (May 14, 2007)

looks awesome I'd take an invite if anyone wants to throw it at me

inkblotch at gmail dot com


----------



## Danieluz (May 14, 2007)

Again, if anyone still want's an invite, pm me with the email address. I will not be looking on the thread for people looking for invites. Just pm me.


----------



## Salamantis (May 14, 2007)

If anyone would like an invite, please PM me your email address (you need it, it's not just an invite code) and I'll be happy to send some.


----------



## felix123 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks Danieluz for the invite.

Frankly, I don't see what's so great about this.
However, you can still PM me your email for an invite.


----------



## superkrm (Jun 3, 2007)

please invite me superkrm (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------

